# Only have a few slots for our workshop left!!!!  The secrets....



## JodieO (Jul 18, 2007)

nevermind about this... bad bad sitch.


----------



## Andy Campbell (Jul 18, 2007)

Great site you have there.  

If I wasn't living in the UK i would most probably attend such a program, especially since you serve food as well! :thumbup:

But best of luck with it.

Andy.

btw you have a beautiful baby.


----------



## sarahsmom (Jul 31, 2007)

I too had been eyeing up that workshop, however it's just not possible at this time. Sounds like it'll be great!  :thumbup:


----------

